# BCM43228 unstable WiFi WLAN connection

## ManDay

I'm using a BCM43228 wireless chip with broadcom-sta (wl). For over a year now, the connection is very unstable and is frequently interrupted. Broadcom customer care - whom I've been told to contact by the open source broadcom people - choose not to care about nor respond to, for that matter, my inquiry. Therefore I'm trying to solve the problem myself without modifying the unavailable source. Practically every time the connection is interrupted, dmesg has 

```
[ 3667.848058] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 3667.858256] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[ 3667.858260] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[ 3667.858264] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 3667.858267] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 3667.858269] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 3667.858272] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 3667.858274] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 3667.858949] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[ 3667.864928] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[ 3667.864933] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[ 3667.864937] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 3667.864939] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 3667.864942] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 3667.864944] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm)

[ 3667.864946] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)
```

I've tried various other countries as by the ieee80211_regdom driver parameter to cfg80211.ko, but neither appears to have any noticeable effect. I do not know whether these "CRDA updates" are actually the cause of the interruption or an effect thereof. I attached udevadm monitor, as suggested by linux-wireless. When the connection drops, it reports

```
KERNEL[3670.411100] change   /devices/platform/regulatory.0 (platform)

ACTION=change

COUNTRY=00

DEVPATH=/devices/platform/regulatory.0

MODALIAS=platform:regulatory

SEQNUM=1613

SUBSYSTEM=platform

KERNEL[3670.421708] change   /devices/platform/regulatory.0 (platform)

ACTION=change

COUNTRY=DE

DEVPATH=/devices/platform/regulatory.0

MODALIAS=platform:regulatory

SEQNUM=1614

SUBSYSTEM=platform

UDEV  [3670.424316] change   /devices/platform/regulatory.0 (platform)

ACTION=change

COUNTRY=00

DEVPATH=/devices/platform/regulatory.0

MODALIAS=platform:regulatory

SEQNUM=1613

SUBSYSTEM=platform

USEC_INITIALIZED=70410835

UDEV  [3670.428728] change   /devices/platform/regulatory.0 (platform)

ACTION=change

COUNTRY=DE

DEVPATH=/devices/platform/regulatory.0

MODALIAS=platform:regulatory

SEQNUM=1614

SUBSYSTEM=platform

USEC_INITIALIZED=421713
```

and wpa_supplicant reports

```
<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 reason=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

<3>Trying to associate with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 (SSID='WLAN-SPWT' freq=2447 MHz)

<3>Associated with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 completed [id=1 id_str=]
```

I've seen a bunch of "reason"s, as shown there as "reason=0" - but have not been able to figure out their particular meaning. Perhaps someone knows where those can be looked up?

In either way, could you suggest how to proceed? Thank youLast edited by ManDay on Tue Mar 04, 2014 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> I've tried various other countries as by the ieee80211_regdom driver parameter to cfg80211.ko, but neither appears to have any noticeable effect. I do not know whether these "CRDA updates" are actually the cause of the interruption or an effect thereof.

 

ManDay ... the CRDA update/log is a side-effect, regulatory is called when udev notices a "change". As for "ieee80211_regdom" the value of this is just a "hint" passed on to crda (much the same way that iw, or wpa_supplicant, can also provide similar "hints" with "reg" and "country") it doesn't "set" the regulatory domain, just passes on the information to crda.

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> I've seen a bunch of "reason"s, as shown there as "reason=0" - but have not been able to figure out their particular meaning. Perhaps someone knows where those can be looked up?

 

reason=0 means "no information given", or more precisely, the wl driver didn't provide enough information for wpa_supplicant to give you a reason code.

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> In either way, could you suggest how to proceed?

 

You can have wpa_supplicant provide more detailed logging, and log it to a file ...

/etc/conf.d/net

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

'-dd' to increase the level of debug.

HTH & best ... khay

ps. I'm pretty much done with gentoo so I'm not likely to provide further assistance, but the log may help others help you.

----------

## ManDay

Thank you khay.

I've done as khay suggested and obtained a log which includes one interruption:

```
nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Disconnect event

wlan0: Event DEAUTH (12) received

wlan0: Deauthentication notification

wlan0:  * reason 0

Deauthentication frame IE(s) - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 reason=0

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: Auto connect enabled: try to reconnect (wps=0 wpa_state=9)

wlan0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 into blacklist

wlan0: Blacklist count 1 --> request scan in 100 ms

wlan0: Not rescheduling scan to ensure that specific SSID scans occur

wlan0: Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x1e9eaf8 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

   addr=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

wlan0: State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED
```

It looks like this contains hardly to no information at all, am I right? Here is the complete log, from the beginning to the end:

```
wpa_supplicant v2.0

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ap_scan=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='WLAN-001C4A077F76'

   id=1 ssid='WLAN-SPWT'

   id=2 ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390'

   id=3 ssid='eduroam'

   id=4 ssid='SLK-Wohnheim'

   id=5 ssid='SWL_WLAN_HiWi'

   id=6 ssid='DLR-SfR Gastzugang'

   id=7 ssid='gardenrelais'

nl80211: interface wlan0 in phy phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=1 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=2 type=2 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1e9f2d0

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0x1e9f2d0

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=1): 06

nl80211: Register frame command failed (type=208): ret=-95 (Operation not supported)

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=1): 06

nl80211: Failed to register Action frame processing - ignore for now

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

nl80211: driver param='(null)'

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=DE

nl80211: 2400-2483 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5150-5250 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5250-5350 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5470-5725 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 57240-65880 @ 2160 MHz

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlan0: Own MAC address: 08:ed:b9:fb:22:11

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlan0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlan0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wlan0: Added interface wlan0

wlan0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Daemonize..

CTRL_IFACE - wlan0 - wait for monitor to attach

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

wlan0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=17):

     57 4c 41 4e 2d 30 30 31 43 34 41 30 37 37 46 37   WLAN-001C4A077F7

     36                                                6               

wlan0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID (Interleave with specific)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

wlan0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

nl80211: Received scan results (9 BSSes)

wlan0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 84:9c:a6:00:70:d4 SSID 'EasyBox-007024'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 24:65:11:aa:58:a2 SSID 'Pretty Fly for a Wifi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 SSID 'WLAN-SPWT'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 08:96:d7:42:12:66 SSID 'FRITZ!Box 0612'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 50:7e:5d:a8:db:4b SSID 'o2-WLAN95'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 00:1c:4a:d3:10:c4 SSID 'FRITZ!'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 00:24:fe:4b:40:b9 SSID 'rol'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 44:32:c8:2f:cd:45 SSID 'Boer'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID 0e:96:d7:3e:bc:96 SSID 'rol'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

BSS: last_scan_res_used=9/32 last_scan_full=0

wlan0: New scan results available

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlan0: 0: 84:9c:a6:00:70:d4 ssid='EasyBox-007024' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-38 wps

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0: 1: 24:65:11:aa:58:a2 ssid='Pretty Fly for a Wifi' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x31 level=-43 wps

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0: 2: 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 ssid='WLAN-SPWT' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-44

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    selected based on RSN IE

wlan0:    selected BSS 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 ssid='WLAN-SPWT'

wlan0: Request association: reassociate: 0  selected: 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING

wlan0: Trying to associate with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 (SSID='WLAN-SPWT' freq=2447 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

wlan0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlan0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=(nil) try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlan0: RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

wlan0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

wlan0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlan0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlan0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlan0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlan0: State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Limit connection to BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 freq=2447 MHz based on scan results (bssid_set=0)

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x1e9f2d0 (mode change)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1e9f2d0

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0x1e9f2d0

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=1): 06

nl80211: Register frame command failed (type=208): ret=-95 (Operation not supported)

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=1): 06

nl80211: Failed to register Action frame processing - ignore for now

nl80211: Connect (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

  * freq=2447

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     57 4c 41 4e 2d 53 50 57 54                        WLAN-SPWT       

  * IEs - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

  * Auth Type 0

  * WPA Versions 0x2

nl80211: Connect request send successfully

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Connect event

nl80211: Associated on 2447 MHz

nl80211: Associated with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

nl80211: Operating frequency for the associated BSS from scan results: 2447 MHz

wlan0: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlan0: Association info event

req_ies - hexdump(len=91): 00 09 57 4c 41 4e 2d 53 50 57 54 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 21 02 0a 15 24 02 01 0d 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00 32 04 0c 12 18 60 7f 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 00 00 00 00 dd 07 00 50 f2 02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00

resp_ies - hexdump(len=59): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 f0 05 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: freq=2447 MHz

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlan0: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wlan0: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlan0: Associated with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlan0: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

wlan0: RX EAPOL from 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlan0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=117

wlan0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlan0:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlan0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): d9 e0 c8 8b 09 39 c8 d7 39 0b 39 8e 78 85 6d 44 33 d6 b6 3a 1c 26 f5 61 c8 71 dc 8c b8 88 39 ec

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlan0: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 f7 23 fc 8b ca f6 ce 62 3f 90 42 a5 90 91 6f f5

WPA: PMKID in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 f7 23 fc 8b ca f6 ce 62 3f 90 42 a5 90 91 6f f5

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): f7 23 fc 8b ca f6 ce 62 3f 90 42 a5 90 91 6f f5

wlan0: RSN: no matching PMKID found

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): bf 9d b7 8e 22 46 f9 46 1a 8a 35 53 e5 11 78 e2 18 ce cd 18 05 fe 7f 31 f6 48 39 9a 36 91 de c6

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=08:ed:b9:fb:22:11 A2=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): bf 9d b7 8e 22 46 f9 46 1a 8a 35 53 e5 11 78 e2 18 ce cd 18 05 fe 7f 31 f6 48 39 9a 36 91 de c6

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): d9 e0 c8 8b 09 39 c8 d7 39 0b 39 8e 78 85 6d 44 33 d6 b6 3a 1c 26 f5 61 c8 71 dc 8c b8 88 39 ec

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 17 a6 ba a2 c4 3a d6 70 a5 01 62 7a 3d 3c 0b 03

wlan0: RX EAPOL from 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

wlan0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=151

wlan0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlan0:   key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

wlan0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): d9 e0 c8 8b 09 39 c8 d7 39 0b 39 8e 78 85 6d 44 33 d6 b6 3a 1c 26 f5 61 c8 71 dc 8c b8 88 39 ec

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 33 d6 b6 3a 1c 26 f5 61 c8 71 dc 8c b8 88 39 ed

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): bc 57 01 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 3e 04 46 fa d6 ec 88 e7 cf 15 80 1f c0 9b 05 e9

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): 56 3f 9b eb 44 e1 64 bb d3 35 6a 33 1a 80 a7 84 4f 93 dc 0c aa 81 8d 34 f0 76 9c 17 a3 08 7a 02 12 4e 55 d8 7e c5 62 56 13 51 6d f3 47 86 9c 26 62 29 a9 8e e3 32 53 2d

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

wlan0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlan0: WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 0d 11 ad 21 52 e8 6f a8 f3 a1 f8 56 e8 52 b3 b9 dd 00

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): [REMOVED]

wlan0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 5c b5 90 bf 92 15 60 d6 ce 15 5e 77 10 e0 8a da

wlan0: WPA: Installing PTK to the driver

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x1ea19c8 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   addr=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

wlan0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

wlan0: WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16)

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): bc 57 01 00 00 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x45dc26 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   broadcast key

wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlan0: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 completed [id=1 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

wlan0: Control interface command 'STATUS'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

wlan0: Control interface command 'STATUS'

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

wlan0: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 84:9c:a6:00:70:d4 SSID 'EasyBox-007024' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 24:65:11:aa:58:a2 SSID 'Pretty Fly for a Wifi' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 08:96:d7:42:12:66 SSID 'FRITZ!Box 0612' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 50:7e:5d:a8:db:4b SSID 'o2-WLAN95' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 00:1c:4a:d3:10:c4 SSID 'FRITZ!' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 00:24:fe:4b:40:b9 SSID 'rol' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 44:32:c8:2f:cd:45 SSID 'Boer' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID 0e:96:d7:3e:bc:96 SSID 'rol' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Disconnect event

wlan0: Event DEAUTH (12) received

wlan0: Deauthentication notification

wlan0:  * reason 0

Deauthentication frame IE(s) - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 reason=0

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: Auto connect enabled: try to reconnect (wps=0 wpa_state=9)

wlan0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 into blacklist

wlan0: Blacklist count 1 --> request scan in 100 ms

wlan0: Not rescheduling scan to ensure that specific SSID scans occur

wlan0: Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x1e9eaf8 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

   addr=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

wlan0: State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Regulatory domain change

wlan0: Event CHANNEL_LIST_CHANGED (31) received

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Regulatory domain change

wlan0: Event CHANNEL_LIST_CHANGED (31) received

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=DE

nl80211: 2400-2483 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5150-5250 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5250-5350 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5470-5725 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 57240-65880 @ 2160 MHz

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlan0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=17):

     57 4c 41 4e 2d 30 30 31 43 34 41 30 37 37 46 37   WLAN-001C4A077F7

     36                                                6               

wlan0: Starting AP scan for specific SSID: WLAN-001C4A077F76

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 SSID 'WLAN-SPWT' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

wlan0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

nl80211: Received scan results (0 BSSes)

wlan0: BSS: Start scan result update 2

BSS: last_scan_res_used=0/32 last_scan_full=0

wlan0: New scan results available

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: No suitable network found

wlan0: Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

wlan0: Checking for other virtual interfaces sharing same radio (phy0) in event_scan_results

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     57 4c 41 4e 2d 53 50 57 54                        WLAN-SPWT       

wlan0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID (Interleave with specific)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

wlan0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

nl80211: Received scan results (6 BSSes)

wlan0: BSS: Start scan result update 3

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 SSID 'WLAN-SPWT'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 10 BSSID 84:9c:a6:00:70:d4 SSID 'EasyBox-007024'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 11 BSSID 24:65:11:aa:58:a2 SSID 'Pretty Fly for a Wifi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 12 BSSID 08:96:d7:42:12:66 SSID 'FRITZ!Box 0612'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 13 BSSID 50:7e:5d:a8:db:4b SSID 'o2-WLAN95'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 14 BSSID 00:24:fe:4b:40:b9 SSID 'rol'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

BSS: last_scan_res_used=6/32 last_scan_full=0

wlan0: New scan results available

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlan0: 0: 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 ssid='WLAN-SPWT' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-41

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    selected based on RSN IE

wlan0:    selected BSS 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 ssid='WLAN-SPWT'

wlan0: Request association: reassociate: 0  selected: 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING

wlan0: Trying to associate with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 (SSID='WLAN-SPWT' freq=2447 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

wlan0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlan0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=(nil) try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlan0: RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

wlan0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

wlan0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlan0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlan0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlan0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlan0: State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Limit connection to BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 freq=2447 MHz based on scan results (bssid_set=0)

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x1e9f2d0 (mode change)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1e9f2d0

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0x1e9f2d0

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=1): 06

nl80211: Register frame command failed (type=208): ret=-95 (Operation not supported)

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=1): 06

nl80211: Failed to register Action frame processing - ignore for now

nl80211: Connect (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

  * freq=2447

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     57 4c 41 4e 2d 53 50 57 54                        WLAN-SPWT       

  * IEs - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

  * Auth Type 0

  * WPA Versions 0x2

nl80211: Connect request send successfully

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Connect event

nl80211: Associated on 2447 MHz

nl80211: Associated with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

nl80211: Operating frequency for the associated BSS from scan results: 2447 MHz

wlan0: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlan0: Association info event

req_ies - hexdump(len=97): 00 09 57 4c 41 4e 2d 53 50 57 54 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 21 02 0a 15 24 02 01 0d 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00 32 04 0c 12 18 60 7f 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 00 00 00 00 dd 07 00 50 f2 02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

resp_ies - hexdump(len=59): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 f0 05 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: freq=2447 MHz

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlan0: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wlan0: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlan0: Associated with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlan0: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

wlan0: RX EAPOL from 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlan0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=117

wlan0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlan0:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlan0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): d9 e0 c8 8b 09 39 c8 d7 39 0b 39 8e 78 85 6d 44 33 d6 b6 3a 1c 26 f5 61 c8 71 dc 8c b8 88 39 ed

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlan0: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 f7 23 fc 8b ca f6 ce 62 3f 90 42 a5 90 91 6f f5

WPA: PMKID in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 f7 23 fc 8b ca f6 ce 62 3f 90 42 a5 90 91 6f f5

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): f7 23 fc 8b ca f6 ce 62 3f 90 42 a5 90 91 6f f5

wlan0: RSN: no matching PMKID found

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 0d 7c 3e 49 db cd 26 91 4b b0 73 57 b0 24 43 0c 14 79 fe 9e cd ef e2 a2 a1 a9 b2 3a 63 3a 52 97

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=08:ed:b9:fb:22:11 A2=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): 0d 7c 3e 49 db cd 26 91 4b b0 73 57 b0 24 43 0c 14 79 fe 9e cd ef e2 a2 a1 a9 b2 3a 63 3a 52 97

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): d9 e0 c8 8b 09 39 c8 d7 39 0b 39 8e 78 85 6d 44 33 d6 b6 3a 1c 26 f5 61 c8 71 dc 8c b8 88 39 ed

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): df 76 0b 32 23 a9 13 b2 da d9 02 ce 05 41 6e 79

wlan0: RX EAPOL from 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

wlan0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=151

wlan0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlan0:   key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

wlan0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): d9 e0 c8 8b 09 39 c8 d7 39 0b 39 8e 78 85 6d 44 33 d6 b6 3a 1c 26 f5 61 c8 71 dc 8c b8 88 39 ed

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 33 d6 b6 3a 1c 26 f5 61 c8 71 dc 8c b8 88 39 ee

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 2b 58 01 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 74 fc 19 d4 69 da 7d d9 21 45 8a c1 79 78 a5 84

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): 0b 32 26 51 98 e1 57 f1 28 91 02 33 56 ec 9a e1 5d b2 38 3f df b9 cd 04 ee 09 2d 4c 6f 44 cd bd 96 03 41 ad b6 9f 00 7f fc 56 19 7f 07 29 37 f5 ee 97 4d 84 46 8a 3a 9f

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

wlan0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlan0: WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 0d 11 ad 21 52 e8 6f a8 f3 a1 f8 56 e8 52 b3 b9 dd 00

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): [REMOVED]

wlan0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): da 8b c3 b5 57 01 fc 47 97 26 b9 76 fb cd e6 7a

wlan0: WPA: Installing PTK to the driver

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x1ea19c8 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   addr=20:2b:c1:e9:db:85

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

wlan0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

wlan0: WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16)

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 2b 58 01 00 00 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x45dc26 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   broadcast key

wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wlan0: Cancelling authentication timeout

Removed BSSID 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 from blacklist

wlan0: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85 completed [id=1 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 39 33 35 2d 32 00

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 34 36 37 37 2d 31 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick
```

----------

## ManDay

Bump

----------

## khayyam

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> Bump

 

ManDay ... its often difficult to debug such things as even with the above log there is no clear reason why your receiving a DISASSOC. It may simply be an issue with the distance between the STA and the AP, or radio interference generally (due to environmental factors) ... radio is notorious for being prone to all kinds of interference.

I'd suggest you start by providing as much information as possible re the STA (client) and the AP ... the output of the following commands might help:

The following will provide the AP's capabilities ...

```
# awk '{RS="Cell"}/WLAN-SPWT/' <(iwlist wlan0 scan)
```

... or similarly if you have net-wireless/iw installed and are using 'nl80211' natively ('iwlist' uses WEXT)

```
# awk '{RS="Cell"}/WLAN-SPWT/' <(iw dev wlan0 scan)
```

It may be the TX is too high (higher bitrates mean frames will be more tightly packed and so more error prone) ... the TX can be seen in the 'tx bitrate' entry from the following command ... 

```
# iw dev wlan0 link
```

As the TX is negociated dependent on lost frames (and so the value fluctuates) it might be an idea to watch the output over the course of a connect/disconnect (keep an eye out for TX bitrates higher than say 54MBit/s) ...

```
# while : ; do iw dev wlan0 link ; sleep 60 ; done
```

Also the relevant sections of the kernel .config might be useful ...

```
# awk '/(WEXT|(CFG|NL)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

In the meantime please try the following ...

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

eapol_version=2

fast_reauth=1

filter_ssids=1

network={

    ssid="WLAN-SPWT"

    bssid="20:2B:C1:E9:DB:85"

    scan_freq=2447

    scan_ssid=0

    proto=RSN

    auth_alg=OPEN

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    group=CCMP

    pairwise=CCMP

    psk=YOUR_PSK_HERE

}
```

EDIT: some additional questions: what mode is the AP in (ie, 802.11g, mixed, etc)? Is the AP configured with any kind of VAP (Virtual AP)? Have you tried scanning your environs for other AP's using the same frequency? What kernel and wpa_supplicant versions are you using?

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## ManDay

Hello khay, thanks for not giving up on me   :Embarassed:  I've tried various frequencies, all of which as far away from all other (visible) frequencies as possible. For I've not been seeing any difference, I take it the problem does not depend on the frequency. The AP is 2 meters from the client (or 6 meters, it doesn't matter).

```
BSS 20:2b:c1:e9:db:85(on wlan0) -- associated

        TSF: 0 usec (0d, 00:00:00)

        freq: 2462

        beacon interval: 100 TUs

        capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

        signal: -49.00 dBm

        last seen: 0 ms ago

        Information elements from Probe Response frame:

        SSID: WLAN-SPWT

        Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0

        DS Parameter set: channel 11

        ERP: Use_Protection

        ERP D4.0: Use_Protection

        RSN:     * Version: 1

                 * Group cipher: CCMP

                 * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

                 * Authentication suites: PSK

                 * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

        Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0

        WMM:     * Parameter version 1

                 * u-APSD

                 * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

                 * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

                 * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

                 * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec
```

Should I be worried that the output corresponding to my AP is about a 3rd of the size of other networks (although there are networks which are similarly short in output as mine)?

`iw wlan0 link` constantly (i.e. when there is a standing link) reports tx bitrate: 54Mbps. I've been trying to modify the tx bitrate with iw, but I get "operation not supported" - not sure whether I'm just using it wrongly...

My kernel is "3.10.25-gentoo" and is configured as

```
CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_CERTIFICATION_ONUS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set
```

wpa_supplicant is at 2.0-r2.

The AP is my ISP's Speedport W 723V configured to 80211b/g (supports bgna). I tried all bgn combinations to no avail. Also, I applied the changes to wpa_supplicant.conf, but I don't think this hadn't any effect either.

I guess I'll just watch out to never by a broadcom WiFi again... Thanks anyway!

----------

## khayyam

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> Hello khay, thanks for not giving up on me

 

ManDay ... hey, no problem.

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> My kernel is "3.10.25-gentoo" and is configured as
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y
> 
> ...

 

OK, well, I should have perhaps read the broadcom-sta README and the ebuild before I wrote the above awk one liner. The ebuild has the following stated requirements for the broadcom-sta module: LIB80211 and LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP should be enabled, along with CFG80211 ... also, MAC80211 and PREEMPT_RCU should be disabled. Please check these are in order.

Also, as your getting connected and subsequently being disconnected I wonder if powersave isn't an issue, you might try enabling CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS.

Which driver do you have wpa_supplicant configured to use, 'wext'? I ask as I assume this driver uses WEXT and not the new NL80211 ... I wonder if enabling CFG80211_WEXT would help at all.

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> The AP is my ISP's Speedport W 723V configured to 80211b/g (supports bgna). I tried all bgn combinations to no avail. Also, I applied the changes to wpa_supplicant.conf, but I don't think this hadn't any effect either.

 

The wpa_supplicant.conf was just an attempt on my part to rule out interference (specifically, a VAP with a different ESSID but the same BSSID) and to have the supplicant not scan as vigoriously. It was a long shot. Anyhow, can the AP can be set to 'g only' and/or 'n only'? If so, did you try these? ... mixed networks generally have the most issues.

I'm not ignoring the other information provided, just focusing in on the most obvious things that might be at issue ...

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> I guess I'll just watch out to never by a broadcom WiFi again... Thanks anyway!

 

sorry, does that mean your giving up? BTW, if you buy hardware in the future Atheros and Intel are generally the best bet (in terms of support).

best ... khay

----------

## ManDay

Hello khay, sorry for only responding now. I've been trying out various combinations of kernel settings and versions.

Currently, my kernel is configured exactly as you described. I tried setting and unsetting DEFAULT_PS, it didn't bring any noticeable change, either.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> Which driver do you have wpa_supplicant configured to use, 'wext'? I ask as I assume this driver uses WEXT and not the new NL80211 ... I wonder if enabling CFG80211_WEXT would help at all.

 

I've configured conf.d/net with "-Dnl80211". IIRC, wext did not work - the interface was registered as eth or something along those lines.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> The wpa_supplicant.conf was just an attempt on my part to rule out interference (specifically, a VAP with a different ESSID but the same BSSID) and to have the supplicant not scan as vigoriously. It was a long shot. Anyhow, can the AP can be set to 'g only' and/or 'n only'? If so, did you try these? ... mixed networks generally have the most issues.

 

Unfortunally, it's not possible to set it only g or n.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> BTW, if you buy hardware in the future Atheros and Intel are generally the best bet (in terms of support).

 

I'll keep that in mind. I'm not enthusiastic about giving up. Surely, if you have other suggestions I'd happily try everything you say. But I guess there is only so much even you can do with a propriatary driver and such limited information ;-/

BTW: Occasionally, most likely after a cold start, I also get ASSOC-REJECT (reason=16) errors on wpa_cli and DISCONNECT (reason=3) errors. It bothers me that these numbers come without any explanation, whatsoever. Google doesn't yield anything useful on these supposed "reasons", either. Perhaps someone knows what these numbers indicate and could help?

----------

## ulenrich

I am not that specialist, but I conceive the CRDA rule "change" as a precondition to races. Therefore I changed ACTION==add  

/etc/udev/rules.d/85-regulatory.rules 

```
# Runs CRDA for kernel wireless regulatory events.

# For more information see:

# http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory/CRDA

KERNEL=="regulatory*", ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="platform", RUN+="/usr/sbin/crda"
```

----------

## khayyam

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> Hello khay, sorry for only responding now.

 

hey ... and ditto.

 *ManDay wrote:*   

> BTW: Occasionally, most likely after a cold start, I also get ASSOC-REJECT (reason=16) errors on wpa_cli and DISCONNECT (reason=3) errors. It bothers me that these numbers come without any explanation, whatsoever. Google doesn't yield anything useful on these supposed "reasons", either. Perhaps someone knows what these numbers indicate and could help?

 

reason=16 is a timeout in updating the group key, and reason=3 is a deauthentication due to the AP leaving ESS (extended service set ... used when an AP is part of a "roaming" network ... ie, part of a number of AP's that share the same BSSID) or IBSS (independent BSS, or "ad-hoc" mode).

The latter is just plain weird, I can't think why a single AP would leave ESS ... its not part of such a setup, or similarly with IBSS, its not "ad-hoc" but an "ap". The former can happen, but its not something I've seen often, it suggests that the STA and AP are not communicating properly (ie, poor radio transmission).

I'm tempted to think we are dealing with either some issue with the AP's firmware (have you tried connecting elsewhere?) or the driver is poorly written/broken due to changes in cfg80211/nl80211 which the driver is not expecting (have you tried an older kernel?). In terms of the AP you might look into seeing if either openwrt or dd-wrt are supported for this specific piece of hardware, and if so replacing the firmware with one or other (personally I prefer openwrt, but its far more difficult to install and use ... dd-wrt pretty much works right out of the box). In terms of the driver I would search around for users who either have the same issues, or have no problems (and compare the differences in your respective setups (kernels, etc).

The only other thing I can suggest you might try right now is to set the tx bitrare to some low value ... (it may help to stabilise the connection between the AP and the STA). 5MBit/s is very conservative so you might try playing with the values < 54Mbit/s.

/etc/conf.d/net

```
rate_wlan0="5.5M auto"
```

or ... similarly via iwconfig

```
# iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M auto
```

...  or iw (the sum is in dBm, and as I remember 300 should be about 5.5MBit/s though I can't check right now)

```
# iw dev wlan0 set txpower fixed 300
```

Also, you mentioned that you enabled CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS ... was it in fact enabled, and/or were you able to enable/disable it?

```
# iw dev wlan0 set power_save on

# iw dev wlan0 get power_save
```

Anyhow, if I find time I'll try and go over what you've posted so far and do a little research of my own ... hopefully we can get to the bottom of things.

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> I am not that specialist, but I conceive the CRDA rule "change" as a precondition to races.

 

Well, here it does nothing as I'm not using udev, but I'm not sure how/why it would cause a race unless you think the kernel might call for a regulatory change multiple times simultaneously? 

HTH & best ... khay

Edit: corrected typo in commandLast edited by khayyam on Thu Mar 20, 2014 12:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mir3x

I've just read that for BCM43228:

 - Frequent disconnections can be experienced. This may be resolved by disabling power management via iwconfig( :Cool:  (e.g. iwconfig wlan0 power off) ...

----------

## khayyam

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> I've just read that for BCM43228:
> 
>  - Frequent disconnections can be experienced. This may be resolved by disabling power management via iwconfig(8) (e.g. iwconfig wlan0 power off) ...

 

mir3x ... if this is the case then a postup() function can be added to the /etc/conf.d/net to set this subsequent to the interface being brought up ...

```
postup() {

  if [ ${IFACE} = "wlan0" ] ; then

    iw dev wlan0 set power_save off

  fi

  return 0

}
```

@ManDay ... should this solve the issue of disconnects then you should also disable CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS.

best ... khay

----------

## ManDay

Hello again, I just want to give a closing comment on the thread: I could not solve the problem, but since I'm now using a different AP, the problem has vanished. Or rather, it has changed. Without going into the details, wpa_supplicant now often fails to initially associate with reason=16 et al, but once a connection is established, it usually remains stable (at least I have never experienced a loss of connectivity). Of course I'd prefer if the connection was initiallized equally reliable, but well...

Thanks to all and esp. to khay for the immense help you have been in any case!

----------

